# Jlg manlift



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

I have been flailing around all this week on a telescoping Grove lift changing out parking lot light fixtures. Every day it develops a glitch where it will not travel. All other functions work. Our mechanics keep coming out and say that we wiggled some wires and it is now working. Once it starts working it keeps working but at next start up it does not travel. We don't have any drawings but was wondering if anyone has had this problem. I am sure it will be there Monday.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

there's a few things that are involved in travel:

- the interlock/enable/power switches (platform and base station)
- there's a tilt solenoid/relay
- there's some kind of forward/reverse relay
- low battery 


we had all the above (at one time or another) as issues with one lift we had (it wasn't a boom, just a scissor though).

that's all I know about em. I'd check for the forward/reverse relay first. maybe you can find a schematic online ?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks, Wildleg. I suggested that to the mechanics and they said that it was proprietary information and could not get it...but I'll try.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

those things are a pain when they are unreliable - you can't get anything done.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I rented one from a national chain that did the same thing. On that lift if I moved the handle back and forth and cycled the up/down-ft bk switch it would work . Over and over for a week. They didnt have another to bring me. Got a discount though!:thumbsup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I rented one from a national chain that did the same thing. On that lift if I moved the handle back and forth and cycled the up/down-ft bk switch it would work . Over and over for a week. They didnt have another to bring me. Got a discount though!:thumbsup:


We borrowed this one from another Ford plant. I think they sent it to us to get it fixed.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> We borrowed this one from another Ford plant. I think they sent it to us to get it fixed.


 
Union guys trying to get over on other union guys...who woulda thunk!:jester::laughing::laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Union guys trying to get over on other union guys...who woulda thunk!:jester::laughing::laughing:


 Yeah, I guess we would always get the blame but in fact, it was a non-union super who sent it to us knowingly.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> Yeah, I guess we would always get the blame but in fact, it was a non-union super who sent it to us knowingly.


 

Well then all is right in the world. We wouldn't be RATS if we didn't try to stick it to the union! 

The rental place never did fix that lift. I rented it again a few months later and it was the same crap. They did send me another one that week.:thumbsup:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

I'd guess a loose stay-con connection somehwere.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Well then all is right in the world. We wouldn't be RATS if we didn't try to stick it to the union!
> 
> The rental place never did fix that lift. I rented it again a few months later and it was the same crap. They did send me another one that week.:thumbsup:


For the record I don't use the term "rat". I am union and proud of that fact but I realize that not everyone cares for it.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> For the record I don't use the term "rat". I am union and proud of that fact but I realize that not everyone cares for it.


 

I myself am a proud RAT. I could care less what "those" guy call me.:thumbsup:
I don't take offense to it.


----------



## Ampere (Jul 16, 2010)

I miss the old scissor lifts you could drive and go up and down at the same time.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I myself am a proud RAT. I could care less what "those" guy call me.:thumbsup:
> I don't take offense to it.


RAT;

Really 
Artistic
Tradesman


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Ampere said:


> I miss the old scissor lifts you could drive and go up and down at the same time.


A factory I worked at used Marklift brand lifts, and you could do whatever you wanted to, all at the same time. That was a really efficient lift. You could be really off level and still go up; all it would do was sound an alarm. Of course, the trick with the new lifts, to go up off level, is to get them rocking to get the mercury sloshing around in the tilt switches.


----------

